# Rattle snakes



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok is it just me and where I'm scouting or are there a ton of rattle snakes everywhere this year? I ran across 3 just tonight. They scare the crap out of me each time I see one. How do you avoid accidentally stepping on one? Does anyone wear gators or some other protection against them?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've run into a few this season while out chasing bear, but nothing out of the norm. Snakes at my feet don't bother me much, it's the ones that I come face to face with when I'm climbing through the rocks that make me squeal like a little girl......:fear:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A .22 revolver is all the protection you need


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> A .22 revolver is all the protection you need


It is not legal to kill rattlesnakes in Utah.

As long as you leave them alone they will leave you alone. Don't try to pick it up with a stick or your hands, that is when you are going to get bit.

When you are hiking or fishing watch the rocky and bushy areas, don't put your hand or feet into a spot that you can not see. And if you do see one back away and leave it alone and it will go away.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> When you are hiking or fishing watch the rocky and bushy areas, don't put your hand or feet into a spot that you can not see. And if you do see one back away and leave it alone and it will go away.


Also, check your boat out carefully and make sure you don't have them under your seat.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/155145-crazy.html


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

All 3 of these were actually on a flat trail and one wouldn't move. All just a little unnerving. I ve never seen a rattle snake before this year and have come accross about half a dozen now in under a month.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You would be surprised at how many that you have walked past without even know it.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen more this year as well, but haven't had any issues with them. I bought some good hiking sticks that I've been using that seem to help. Or at least they make me feel better. 

I may be weird though... I come to enjoy seeing them! All of the ones I've seen this year either didn't want anything to do with me, or made sure I knew it was there. Only one caught me by surprise and struck at my Ranger as I drove by.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

Its can be anecdotal but I spoke with people who run larger properties and are out every year say they have many more rattle snakes this year. I would like to try the meat but didn't realize you aren't to kill them in Utah. What about Wyoming?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We have seen alot golfing this year, and my bro in law is so afraid he wont go look for a wayward ball. Cant blame him, 2 years ago he was bit by a southern pacific in california and took over 40 vials of antivenum to get him back (cost was close to 400,000, yes thousand dollars.) I posted a story on it. Three s's:-?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've seen alot more snakes this year then in years past. I think it's carry over from what caused the rabbit spike a few years ago. When the rabies spike I'm sure the mice spiked with them. Predators numbers naturally come up with prey numbers. 

Rattle snakes won't bother you unless you step on one. Be greatful you found three. Something you'll rember for a long time. I see poisonous snakes including, moccasins, copperheads, various other rattle snakes here in the USA all the time. There not even on the my radar blip when it comes to deadly snakes because your not going to die getting bit by them. Now when I go out of country seeing cobras, kraits, and other pit vipers make me put on my snake chaps. Some of the snakes ive found are 20 minute snakes. You get bit and are dead in 20 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

maffleck said:


> Its can be anecdotal but I spoke with people who run larger properties and are out every year say they have many more rattle snakes this year. I would like to try the meat but didn't realize you aren't to kill them in Utah. What about Wyoming?


Different states have different laws. I am not sure about Wyoming but Colorado has a season on them with a bag and possession limit. You might want to check out Wyoming's Game and Fish site to find out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> It is not legal to kill rattlesnakes in Utah.
> 
> As long as you leave them alone they will leave you alone. Don't try to pick it up with a stick or your hands, that is when you are going to get bit.
> 
> When you are hiking or fishing watch the rocky and bushy areas, don't put your hand or feet into a spot that you can not see. And if you do see one back away and leave it alone and it will go away.


Actually the regs state if you are in fear of being bitten or your animal being bitten you're justified in self defense


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's why you leave them alone. I have only seen one snake come towards a person and that was me in Arizona when I was trying to get a photo of a diamondback and got between it and it's den. That snake knew where he wanted to go and he didn't care if I was there or not. I just side step him and away he went.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The only way you could probably justify killing a rattle snake in utah is if it were next to your house or coral and even then it could still be relocated if you called the division.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Read this on legally killing rattlers in Utah 
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1288&sid=30461694


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I've only seen rattlesnakes on the road so far this year. After my 5 year old daughter almost got bit twice on a single dove hunt, I wear snake gaiters or snake proof boots whenever I am in areas that can have snakes and I make by older children wear them. I make my younger children follow me or stay in a safe area that I have gone through and checked. 

What is really an imminent threat? If I have a stock pond that I hunt doves on and will be there with young children a dozen times over the dove season and there are snake there, I have a hard time thinking that they do not pose imminent danger to my children. 

BTW, After reading the up to $2500 fine amount, I want to make is clear that I have never nor will never kill a rattlesnake.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I am not scared of snakes but also don't want to have to deal with one biting me. So I always do wear gators when I'm out and about in their neighborhood


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

toasty said:


> I've only seen rattlesnakes on the road so far this year. After my 5 year old daughter almost got bit twice on a single dove hunt, I wear snake gaiters or snake proof boots whenever I am in areas that can have snakes and I make by older children wear them. I make my younger children follow me or stay in a safe area that I have gone through and checked.
> 
> What is really an imminent threat? If I have a stock pond that I hunt doves on and will be there with young children a dozen times over the dove season and there are snake there, I have a hard time thinking that they do not pose imminent danger to my children.
> 
> BTW, After reading the up to $2500 fine amount, I want to make is clear that I have never nor will never kill a rattlesnake.


The article says the burden of proof is on the Fish Cops to prove you WEREN'T in danger. You can also only kill 1 type of rattlesnake. You are NOT required to report killing the snake to anyone. Pretty much this means, kill them if you want/need to and just keep it to yourself, they don't want to know about it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Or you could read the law, rather than what the reporter for KSL said.



> R657-53-28. Classification and Specific Rules for Reptiles.
> 
> (5) A person may not:
> 
> ...


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

maffleck said:


> Its can be anecdotal but I spoke with people who run larger properties and are out every year say they have many more rattle snakes this year. I would like to try the meat but didn't realize you aren't to kill them in Utah. What about Wyoming?


They are protected in Wyoming unless they are a threat to you and your livestock.

We are particularly fussy about the Midget Faded Rattlesnake found on the Gorge and other parts of the lower Green River Basin in Wyoming.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> Or you could read the law, rather than what the reporter for KSL said.


Um I am pretty sure this law mirrors what the KSL article said.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been hunting / hiking / fishing in Utah for close to 15 years. In that timespan I had seen 1 rattlesnake out in the wild... that was until Sunday at least. Was scouting a new area and got rattled at by one I didn't see, and pretty much stepped on another. Always a little sobering when your 2-3 miles back in by yourself. I ended up just backing off and they went on their way. With that said, it sure seems to me that there are more around this year.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So to those who really are out in the think and country. Snake gaiters? Boots? Or a sturdy walking stick


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Strange law. Almost sounds like rattlesnakes are in season, kinda sorta in a wierd way...?


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I wear gators where I go. There are a lot of snakes out there. I've walked right by them without knowing and then the person behind me steps in the same spot and they start to rattle.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

What general location are you guys seeing all these snakes? 

I normally hunt in the northern part of our state and luckily haven't run into any. I've run into them in MT and got struck at by one that was tucked up next to a fence post I walked by while hunting huns.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Rattle snakes can typically be found about 9,000 feet in elevation to sea level. Range is the entire state of utah. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Back in LA we had the eastern diamondbacks...wasn't unusual at all to kill a 5 or 6 foot long one. In the woods they were virtually invisible and had quite a striking distance. One time my dad went squirrel hunting into a patch of woods he had found that he noticed was loaded with squirrels...He shot 9 shots with his shotgun and quit hunting. Killed 9 rattlers in less than 10 minutes without getting a shot at a squirrel. I guess he found out why that patch of woods was so loaded with squirrels. No one wanted to go in there it was rattler city.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I hunt not too far from salt lake and never seen a snake back up in where I go and now this year they are everywhere! Crazy!


----------

